# Best single pin sight for hunting?



## swampdonkeysk (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I want to switch to a single pin adjustable sight for hunting and wanted ur opinions on which u think are the best. 
Thanks


----------



## tim300wsm (Sep 23, 2011)

i love my hha ds 5510 very bright pin adjustable rheostat easy to adjust the sight in tapes go out to 80 yards which is much farther than ethical for most hunters bullet proof construction and if u can figure out how to break it they have the best warrenty and customer service anywhere


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Hha


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

No question here anything HHA in the OL or DS line of them. Best built, best CS, ease of use. I have 2 of them and they are the best sights I have ever owned in over 30 years.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Another one for HHA. 

Just a word of advice though. If you decide to buy a HHA, make sure it has the rheostat feature. The pin 
is so bright its unreal. I never knew I would ever even use that feature but I do in fact use it just about every time I shoot. 

There are lots of models to choose from. After some experimenting, I wound up with the XL-5500 slider. It has a 2" sight housing, 6' of wrap, and a .029 pin. 

Just an awesome hunting or target sight.

The HHA sights are built like a tank too.


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

HHA !!!!!! I bought one 2 month ago and this sight is awesome !!!!!


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cbe tek hunter


----------



## tim300wsm (Sep 23, 2011)

the cbe is not a single pin


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

MBG ascent!
Built like a tank! Sold my hha and Put this on. Better sight in my eyes


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Hha. I am a 5519 fan.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMJII (Dec 29, 2010)

I've owned HHA and Vital Gear single pin sights and others, and in pin sizes of .019" and .010" (only .019" for Vital Gear). No doubt HHA sights are solid as a rock and perform as desired. However, I use a Vital Gear ProSlide .019" slider for hunting. I like the light-weight, simple construction and performance of the VG sight and the pin is ridiculously bright without the need for a light. In fact, I use a silicone light reducing band on the VG sight so the pin does not shine too bright. That said, you can't go wrong with either, and others are out there. But I stopped experimenting when I found the VG sight - light-weight, simple, good sight picture in a 3/16" peep, no rattle and slides great on the Delrin bushings. As usual... just my 2cents.


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

Stinger85 said:


> MBG ascent!
> Built like a tank! Sold my hha and Put this on. Better sight in my eyes


I did the same. I used to have a HHA sight with the dial and I switched over to the MBG Ascent. The Ascent is much lighter and functions much better.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

tim300wsm said:


> the cbe is not a single pin


It can be. If axis adjustment is important to you then it's a great site. Another option is the Sword Centurion, built like a tank and has all axis adjustments.

I would take either of these two over an HHA.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

There are several good ones out there. Some are more techy like the CBE; whereas others are simpler. Personally, I I use an HHA for hunting and a CBE Tek Hunter for 3D. However, there are many other good choices as listed above.


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

Love my Boss Hogg. I have a couple of Swords and was going to get the Centurion when I decided to go to a single pin, but ended up with the Spot Hogg and am very happy with it.


----------



## todd39 (Sep 1, 2006)

cbe tek hunter with the single pin scope


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

todd39 said:


> cbe tek hunter with the single pin scope


This.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

For my money here's the ones I'd buy=
BlackGold Ascent "Personaly I'm gonna shoot the new Target Ascent this year for everything"
Sure Loc Sportsman Special
CBE Tek Hunter 
Spot Hogg "Boss or Tommy"

I know AT is packed full of HHA fans and they do make a solid sight and have good customer service BUT if I'm gonna shell out $200 for a sight it better have all axis adjustments on it. If the HHA sight was priced around $100 or less I'd say it was a great buy, but at the current price scale on them I think they are way over priced. They are just to plain jane for the price tag they have on them.....Now feel free to come burn a cross in my yard.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm using a HHA now but would like to try out the Copper John


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I switched from H.H.A to MBG. I bought an Ascent 2012 Model with all axis adjustment, 4" dovetail, super bright .19 pin. HHA does not have axis adjustments if that is important to you. The Black Gold sights have a photocromatic shell that controls the pin brightness to remove the halo, HHA has a rheostat feature but on the higher priced models and Vital Gear has a rubberband. I am with J-Daddy if I am buying a sight at top dollar it better have the works not just the basics. Go to there website and see all the mounts and options they offer, I have not seen this versatility with the others. When it comes to customer service I have yet to see a fellow hunter complain about MBG. I have heard great reviews on the product and service and that is why I bought them and could not be happier. Spot Hogg is another great sight company but I didn't see what they offered more than the MBG for the higher price. Hands down MBG Ascent, made the way you want it for the price you are willing to pay!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> if I'm gonna shell out $200 for a sight it better have all axis adjustments on it.


The lack of axis adjustments ruled HHA out for me,have a Tommy Hogg on the way.


----------



## jaymiller5 (Mar 7, 2010)

Belicoso said:


> The lack of axis adjustments ruled HHA out for me,have a Tommy Hogg on the way.


Agreed, love my SH Boss Hogg over my HHA.


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Had HHA sold it and just picked up the MBG Ascent, I like it A LOT better than my HHA


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

all of them work some just cost more than they should


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Boss hogg


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Hha ol5519


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

I love my hha


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> For my money here's the ones I'd buy=
> BlackGold Ascent "Personaly I'm gonna shoot the new Target Ascent this year for everything"
> Sure Loc Sportsman Special
> CBE Tek Hunter
> ...


Not a fanboy but I've owned two HHA's and not one of them cost me over $140.00. Not $200.00.

3rd axis is way over-rated IMO, at least for the average guy.

I'm not opposed to owning another brand sight if I felt the need, but the HHA works great for me.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Not a fanboy but I've owned two HHA's and not one of them cost me over $140.00. Not $200.00.
> 
> 3rd axis is way over-rated IMO, at least for the average guy.
> 
> I'm not opposed to owning another brand sight if I felt the need, but the HHA works great for me.


They do have some in their lineup pushing up around the $200 price though, and those dont have anymore options to them than the one you gave $140 for...Or the one someone might have bought in the classifieds on here for $80. That's the thing I'm getting at, it doesnt matter if it costs $150-$250, neither of them have the adjustability options to make it a "high end" sight when you compare it to the other sights in that price range and the amount of adjustability options and how you can customize them. 
I know it comes off like I HATE HHA and I think they are evil but that's not my point...If you like HHA that's fine, shoot it and have fun doing it...My point is people scream it from the mountain tops that they are the ONLY single pin slider sights to use on here when there are tons of other brands with more features that are better for the money you spend on them....
Now I will agree that most people dont know what 3rd axis is, and for the guy shooting whitetails out of a 15' high treestand at 20yds you'll probably never need it....But at the same time I like to know I have the option of it incase I do need it.


----------



## kybowhuntr (Dec 29, 2010)

Just go shoot a few and see what feels best for u. I personally like the boss hogg more than anything but that doesnt meen thats what will be best foe you. There a bunch of good one CBE,boss hogg,tommy hogg,hha,montana black gold,etc... I mans favorite doesnt translate in to be your favorite. Try as many as possible if you can.My preference is boss hogg but it would be closed minded to say it is without a doubt the best. It's subjective and all depends on what you like. Good luck though my friend


----------



## swampdonkeysk (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions guys!:darkbeer:


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

HHA without doubt. The armour pin makes it very sturdy for hunting uses. If you buy a used one make sure it does have a armour pin, older models don't.


----------



## stavinoha (Dec 20, 2010)

Love my range rover it's been doing the job hell can't beat the price either


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Tommy Hogg and sword centurion


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

i have 2 hha sights and a copper john. love both to be honest! couldnt tell you which i like better.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

I love my BG Ascent. Built tough & is bright as heck.


Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

kybowhuntr said:


> Just go shoot a few and see what feels best for u.


Not trying to pick a fight here, but you must have one heckuva' pro shop that'll let you pull a few sites from the shelf, mount each one, site in each one and get enough arrows past them to make an educated decision.:thumbs_up

I've only got 1 shop around me, then an hour drive to the Basspro to see what they have. Otherwise it's lurking threads like these and internet research.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

If I were to use a single pin sight for hunting, it would be an axcel ax3000 or a HHA


----------



## troutena (Jan 20, 2015)

HHA sliders are good if you don't want to spend a lot of money and the HHA wheel designs are great because the tapes that come with them are yard specific. The slider tapes are in five yard increments. If your wanting to spend a little more money go with Spot Hogg.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

I have 2 HHA's and an Axcel Accutouch, the Acuutouch is an all around great sight with lots of features, the HHA's are very solid and about as bright a pin as you could possibly ask for. I did buy the 2nd/3rd axis block for both of them. I feel having them set correctly is vital, especially for tree stand hunting. 

Most of the sights available on the market today are very well made with high standards. Just gotta pick the one ya like the best and go with it. Spot Hogg, MBG, Axcel, HHA, Copper John, CBE, Etc, there all great.


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

I love my new Accutouch sight, works and looks great!


----------



## kmsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2007)

HHA OL-5519 gets my vote. 
There are a lot of good products out there that I have not used or experienced but I do like my HHA.....


----------



## CGElite35 (Feb 26, 2015)

what about a CBE tek hybrid


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

MBG by a long shot IMO. I won't bother with anything that has the adjustment behind the riser. Overly complicated and heavy.


----------



## stoneywv (Nov 14, 2013)

I went from MBG to HHA and the difference is all personal pref. They both have great pin brightness and will both withstand much abuse. If I was given them free I'd prob go back to MBG because I like the look better.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe not the best built, but IMO the easiest to sight in and also change yardage in hunting situations is my Trophy Ridge React 1. It is a bit heavier than the MBG or Axcel Accutouch but on par with an HHA...the nice thing about the React 1 is the dial for yardage is facing you on the draw side of the quiver if you shoot with one so no reaching around the side of the sight plus the majority of the weight is in line with or in back of the riser so it balances nice on the bow.


----------



## b6gentry (Mar 30, 2014)

hoggfather


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

You will not beat an HHA, they have been doing it the longest and they do it the best. Super easy to sight in and superbly accurate.


----------



## huntster97 (Dec 15, 2014)

hha optimizer lite ultra! best sight ive used


----------



## apacheguy29 (Jan 24, 2015)

Another for MBG ascent. I just sold one of mine on the classifieds. They are great sights, built solid and extremely easy to use. Plus, they have hands down the most features for the money.


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Big fan of tommy hogg or hogg fathers. I've hunted with both and have had great experiences


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

these right here are tough to beat. I have hha's right now, but as soon as I can I'm switching to these. Just an all around better sight. And I love the aluminum sight tapes. Easy to switch out.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

well i like the black gold sights


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the react the best of any I have tried . I admit that not tried all of them by a long shot . I also have a HHA . The react is so simple and accurate though . I am surprised only one other person mentioned them ?


----------



## dyoung42 (Feb 4, 2015)

I just made the switch to a HHA Couldn't be happier. I went with the ultra light witch has the dial instead of the slider.


----------

